# R51 Pathfinder Bose subwoofer speakers: repair versus replace



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some time ago I put up information regarding the Bose subwoofer speaker in the R51s, specifically an 08 SE, but it is the same as the one in my 06 LE and most of the other R51s with the Bose system. As many already know, the Bose, 1-ohm impedance, subwoofer speaker is not available from Nissan unless you buy the entire subwoofer box at several hundreds of dollars. I had one of my speakers blow out; the cone and foam were in great shape, but the sound was like that of a piece of paper getting stuck in a fan!
Through some research, I found the Bose subwoofer speaker is available brand new from Bose Corporation at $60 plus tax and shipping. Figuring 5% sales tax and approximately $18 shipping, I figure the total cost to be about $80. Yes, pretty expensive, but cheaper than buying the subwoofer box from Nissan and as many know, an aftermarket speaker is not a easy solution due to the 1-ohm impedance (most aftermarkets are 4-ohm) and the square frame of the speaker which sits recessed into the front of the subwoofer box.
I next found Simply Speakers online, which specialize in speaker repair. I ended up sending them the speaker. They contacted me and said the coil needed to be glued to the cone. The "general repair" and cost of repair was $35, but with the added cost of shipping and insurance, it came to a total of $55.80. This does not include the cost of shipping the speaker to them, which was another $17.80, for a total cost of $73.60. The repair is covered by a 1-year warranty. I'm not sure what the warranty is, if any, on the new speaker from Bose Corp.
At this point, it made the most sense to have Simply Speaker do the repair as I've already spent the cost of shipping to get the speaker to them. In the end, I'm saving about $7. Had I known the final cost prior to sending the speaker to them, I probably would have spent the extra $7 for a brand new speaker from Bose Corp. However, at this point, if I cut my loses and told Simply Speaker to discard the old speaker and purchased a new one from Bose Corp., my total investment would be a total of $98 versus $74, or a difference of $24. Of course, the other option is trying to find a used one in a salvage yard; I'm not sure what the price would be for a used subwoofer speaker.
So, for those interested, here is the info of the two companies:


Simply Speakers
2826 23rd Ave N
St. Petersburg, FL 33713
Phone: 727-571-1245
[email protected]
Simply Speakers - Official Speaker Repair Page - Speaker Parts and Repair Service

Bose Corporation US Telephone: (800)231-2673
International Tel: (508)766-9522
Fax Number: (508)766-9103
Office Hours: Monday - Friday 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM (EST)
Visit our Website: Bose - Better Sound Through Research

BOSE 6" WOOFER #26015800471114999


----------

